# Carte airport extreme pour imac g5



## radioharris (4 Février 2007)

Salut, 

Je viens d'acheter une carte airport extreme pour mon imac G5 20''...

Le problème, c'est que mon réseau n'est pas bien capté ou pas du tout. alors qu'avec mon powerbook G4 1.67Ghz, dans exactement les MEMES conditions il est à 5/5... 

je comprends pas...

quelqu'un peut m'aider ? c'est mon antenne qui foire ?

merci !


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2007)

tu a bien connecter l'antenne a fond ?  comme le montre cette article de la kbase d'Apple ?


----------



## radioharris (5 Février 2007)

Oui je l'ai connecté a fond... je comprends pas


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Février 2007)

radioharris a dit:


> Oui je l'ai connecté a fond... je comprends pas



La carte aussi, il faut forcer un peu pour l'enfoncer.


----------



## radioharris (5 Février 2007)

j'ai vérifié une DIZAINE de fois mais rien n'y fait !

L'antenne est insérée dans la carte jusqu'au bout et la carte également...

C'est bizarre car même à 2 mètres de la borne wifi j'ai un signal de 2/5...

Vous ne voyez toujours pas ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Février 2007)

radioharris a dit:


> j'ai vérifié une DIZAINE de fois mais rien n'y fait !
> 
> L'antenne est insérée dans la carte jusqu'au bout et la carte également...
> 
> ...



Peut être que la carte est défectueuse.


----------



## Math31 (31 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un pb j'ai ouvert mon Imac G5 et je ne trouve pas l'emplacement de ma carte airport extreme. SVP aidez moi 
Merci


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2007)

Math31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un pb j'ai ouvert mon Imac G5 et je ne trouve pas l'emplacement de ma carte airport extreme. SVP aidez moi
> Merci



c'est un iMac G5 de première génération c'est simple :

-pour le 17"

-pour le 20"


----------

